# Gtx 560ti BSoD problem ...



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys...
 I bought my MSI 560ti TwinFrozr II this week and its giving me the BSoD problem on windows 7 start up .... 
I doesn`t happen always just once in two attempts to login also when comp is idle at login screen  .... 

Games run fine although if left idle they too give BSoD ... 

I am very worried as this is a new card and Expensive too .... 
Is it problem with Hardware of software ???? 

My current driver ver : 266.77

What do I do ?? please help ... 

Thanks .....


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 25, 2011)

BSOD is always because of Hardware Problem.. Try with latest Drivers.. But IMO drivers does not matter here better go for RMA ASAP..

To check It's Gpu Error you can do stress test .. First Update to latest drivers that is 285.xx then Get Furmark from here. Do the test and also check GPU temps on Idle and On load. to check Gpu Temp use "GPU-z". Update this Info here ..

*first check Temps .. If temps are high then don't go for stress test as It can Fry the Gpu and it is not covered in Warranty.*


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Hey guys...
> I bought my MSI 560ti TwinFrozr II this week and its giving me the BSoD problem on windows 7 start up ....
> I doesn`t happen always just once in two attempts to login also when comp is idle at login screen  ....
> 
> ...



I will suggest you to install fresh copy of Windows and then update driver to 285.xxx.And please don't use software like *furmark* to benchmark your GPU.It stresses the Gpu card way more than practical use(gaming or rendering/video editing). Instead use the benchmark software like 3D mark 06, 3D mark 11 and 3D mark vantage to test the performance of your gpu.


----------



## cgi86 (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah dude ... dont do that  stress test and all. .... ppl will say all kind of things as long as its not their own stuff...... it is likely that ur card is faulty ... this  stress test will fry it for sure, then...... the card is built for playing games , doing graphics work , not for stress tests .... it is mostly used by testers , reviewers to test performance under extreme conditions ..... 

and bsod is not always due to hardware issues .

as tenida said , try re install windows , latest direct x , dont install stock drivers , d/l and install latest drivers and keep fingers crossed . hope ur gpu temp is ok...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

I read somewhere that BSoD is due to hardware changes and resetting the CMOS frm BIOS may help ...I try that ... I think I dont need to RMA right? ???

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

GPU temps ... 35C at idle ... 

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2011)

Remove all GPU drivers, put them again.

Are all your chipset drivers installed.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

remove the gfx card from pci-e slot and remount it firmly - also check windows power management option and set it to performance/always on mode.

BTW, what the BSOD message you are getting ?? Remove gpu drivers using Driver Sweeper and install the latest drivers for mobo chipset and gpu and update the siggy of yours.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 26, 2011)

The message dissapears too quickly ... howver I managed to read BAD POOL smething smething ... I dont need to RMA rite ??? no probs with card naa? ?? coz then I wont be able to do it till my exams get over ... Also reloading windows will take until next week ....   

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

cgi86 said:


> yeah dude ... dont do that  stress test and all. .... *ppl will say all kind of things as long as its not their own stuff*...... it is likely that ur card is faulty ... this  stress test will fry it for sure, then...... the card is built for playing games , doing graphics work , not for stress tests .... it is mostly used by testers , reviewers to test performance under extreme conditions .....
> 
> and bsod is not always due to hardware issues .
> 
> as tenida said , try re install windows , latest direct x , dont install stock drivers , d/l and install latest drivers and keep fingers crossed . hope ur gpu temp is ok...



Before I start Pls explain what you mean to say.. I can accept your opinion towards Stress test.. But that.... And for your knowledge I already used it when I had prob with my GPU. It is better for testing your GPU. 

I give you my example I had very rare problem, Bsod occurred only 1out of 20 times.. So their is two ways to test it either play for long hours or do a test.. And for testing purpose it is a good tool.. their is also many settings in it so you can control everything.. You don't need to go for burn in test .. do a test in little low res.. and their is also temp(decided by you) warning so when it rings kill the test and move out.. simple only people who fry it who has incompetent  Psu or go for very high setting on their incapable GPU. and most importantly who is not careful.

*So better use your words wisely.*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 26, 2011)

Google and install driver sweeper. Uninstall drivers, go to safe mode and run driver sweeper, do the needful. Then boot to normal mode and install the latest drivers. See if that works.

BTW, which Twinfrozr II you have?? There are many cards under this:
twin frozr II
twin frozr II OC
twin frozr II SOC
twin Frozr II 2GD5
Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> remove the gfx card from pci-e slot and remount it firmly - also check windows power management option and set it to performance/always on mode.
> 
> BTW, what the BSOD message you are getting ?? Remove gpu drivers using Driver Sweeper and install the latest drivers for mobo chipset and gpu and update the siggy of yours.



Putting windows power management to High performance and refing the card in the slot has helped ... Only one BSoD since my last post ... 

havnt got tym to play games n check ... 
@socrr : its OC edition 880 core clock ... 
I am currently downloadin driver sweeper from softpedia( guru3d discontinued it)  should I use that? ?? also downloading nvidia drivers 285 ... 
I am waiting 4 inputs from u guys ....


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

This is like T&E method so nothing can be said until you start checking(playing Games).. But Drive sweeper and then installing latest drivers will not harm. so use it and save some Testing-checking time...Uninstall Drivers, go to Safe mode, Use drive sweeper then Restart and then install Latest Drivers in Norm. Mode.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Putting windows power management to High performance and refing the card in the slot has helped ... Only one BSoD since my last post ...
> 
> havnt got tym to play games n check ...
> @socrr : its OC edition 880 core clock ...
> ...



can you remove and remount the ram modules as well and make suree all the power cables are firmly attached in their positions ie cpu/mobo/gfx card/hdd/odd/PSU power cables etc.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 27, 2011)

I cleaned all drivers and loaded the 285.62 from nvidia site as u suggested ...
 ran 3dMark 11 ... No BSod Thank God !!! I`ve posted scores in Showoff thread ... 
@topgear : Actually I`ll do a full clean and rebuild once my exams get over ie:late Dec .... 
I don`t think I need to RMA right ??? Also idle GPU temps 43C .. is it ok ???
I got BSoD 2wice again while playing Hotpursuit ...

Is my problem same as this guys ?? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/147131-zotac-gtx-560-ti-black-screen-problem.html

Should I also contact MSI ????


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ checklist - 

1. your cpu is running at stock speed ? if not run it at stock speed.
2. Remount the Ram modules one at a time and check them using Memetest app.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 28, 2011)

OK ... I`ll do that ..
But why do I have to check the RAM Modules .. It was all running so nice n smooth before I added the gfx card ... Problem started after I added the gfx card .... checking the RAM modules ... why ???


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 28, 2011)

In nvidia forum there is really useful thread on issues on GTX560ti, not only MSI users, many of the users of this GPU are facing issues.
Please see..
GTX 560 Ti: Having issues or not? - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ of no use .. just ppl discussing whether they have issues or not .. No actual solution given for the prob ... 

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> OK ... I`ll do that ..
> But why do I have to check the RAM Modules .. It was all running so nice n smooth before I added the gfx card ... Problem started after I added the gfx card .... checking the RAM modules ... why ???



it's standard procedure just to make sure they are A ok.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2011)

@OP-Contact MSI support center and get your replacement if its faulty.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there any prob if I go for RMA after dec ... coz my exams are going on now ... they wont say that " U should hav cme earlier if u were having issues , why u coming so late fr RMA! !!??? "

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2011)

No nothing like that....you can rma anytime within the warranty period


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tweaked the nvidia control panel a little .. 
power usage : max performance
display : oprimize 4 single monitor ...
Fingers crossed !!!!

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## cgi86 (Dec 5, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Before I start Pls explain what you mean to say.. I can accept your opinion towards Stress test.. But that.... And for your knowledge I already used it when I had prob with my GPU. It is better for testing your GPU.
> 
> I give you my example I had very rare problem, Bsod occurred only 1out of 20 times.. So their is two ways to test it either play for long hours or do a test.. And for testing purpose it is a good tool.. their is also many settings in it so you can control everything.. You don't need to go for burn in test .. do a test in little low res.. and their is also temp(decided by you) warning so when it rings kill the test and move out.. simple only people who fry it who has incompetent  Psu or go for very high setting on their incapable GPU. and most importantly who is not careful.
> 
> *So better use your words wisely.*




Dude ..... I chose my words well .Thats y i said dont do furmark and all . OC's problem is not like the one u had ..... u had very rare BSOD ... his GPU gives BSOD on windows login ... is that the  same problem ????

unless its some driver issue ,its likely a GPU fault .... thats y i agreed with tenida and said do minimal software troubleshooting .. if that fails ... most probably it needs to be RMA 'ed 

ok ?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 5, 2011)

that is ok to me. I have no problem with your opinion on contrary I respect it but I had problem with what you said other then that "ppl will say all kind of things as long as its not their own stuff".. .. Just this, yes it is not my stuff but I will not give some bad advice at least not intentionally. op here can and should consider everyone's advice but should also take his decision Independently and wisely..


----------



## cgi86 (Dec 6, 2011)

@ clmlbx : If that hurt you , I'm sorry dude . 

@ OP : I really hope this is not an issue resolved only by RMA . PLs keep posting here , when u can .


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

Update : After I did the above settings ... I got BSoD only once or twice since then ... very smooth Heaven and 3dMark 11 ... Are rare BSoDs something 2 worry about? ?? I got them while playin NFS hot pursuit ... 

Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2011)

stop using those stress tests. you mayn't get warranty just for BSOD easily. moreover your system is not throwing BSOD all the time, just sometimes and that also @ idle.


----------

